# Prince Hall help please.



## BEDickey (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello brethren, I have a question about the MWPHGL of Cali. Inc. Is this the legitimate GL for PHA Masonry in Cali? I met a Brother from Gustavus A. Thompson #79, and as Maine has visitation with PHA masonry, I would very much like to have him come see our work, but want to make sure that this is the legitimate PHA body of Cali, as I have never seen a GL be incorporated. Thank you for any help you can render!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Apr 30, 2012)

It is legit.  MWPHGLCA.org -- Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge

Links to Grand Lodges: Conference of Grand Masters Prince Hall Masons, Inc. - Grand Jurisdiction Links


----------



## BEDickey (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Brother!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 3, 2012)

Bro Dickey, I have used their website to search for a Lodge, while gathering information for a petitioner for our Lodge........they are Legit........they also have a roster of Lodges, so you can check and see if that Lodge is listed among those subordinate Lodges on the site.............BRO. JONES


----------

